# DSO Sunday



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

Gonna ride Sunday at DSO if anybody is interetsed in meeting up out there shoot me an e-mail [email protected]


----------



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

I'll be there


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I'll be there this morning, Sat. don't know about Sun.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*11*

should hit the gate about 11, will be in a f250 that the whole truck is bedlined black.... can't miss it.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

How was it? Dusty I bet. River run was awesome!!!


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*dust*

dust really wasn't a problem because there werent very many folks riding yesterday. We had a blast and meet some new people, drank a few cold beers and pretty much just did some slow riding and relaxing.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

It was a pretty day! The days up north were awesome.


----------

